# All Nordic languages: position of adverbs (manner-place-time)



## Nino83

Hello everyone.  

Excuse me if I write in English but I don't speak Northern Germanic languages.  

I read on a book that the usual, neutral, word order of adverbs is manner-place-time, but I'm not sure about it. Can you confirm this? 

Are correct these sentences?  

(he goes to Stockholm by car today) 
hann fer með bili  til Stokkhólms í dag
han  går med bil till Stockholm idag
han går med bil til Stockholm idag 

(I bring the book to your house by car today)     
ég færi bókina með bili  til þíns húss í dag
jag bringar boken med bil till din hus idag
jeg bringer boken med bil til din hus idag  

Thank you!


----------



## myšlenka

Nino83 said:


> I read on a book that the usual, neutral, word order of adverbs is manner-place-time, but I'm not sure about it. Can you confirm this?


Grammar and vocabulary aside, yes this is the neutral word order.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you, myšlenka.  
What do you mean with "grammar and vocabulary aside"?


----------



## myšlenka

Nino83 said:


> What do you mean with "grammar and vocabulary aside"?


I meant that the word order in itself is correct. The actual choice of words in your two examples is a different story, but that was not the issue.


----------



## Nino83

Ah, you're speaking about the sentences (it was not clear from your quote). 
Thanks


----------



## vthebee

myšlenka said:


> I meant that the word order in itself is correct. The actual choice of words in your two examples is a different story, but that was not the issue.


If I am allowed to ask this question in this thread, what word choices would you have replaced?
Å reise instead of å gå?
Takk


----------



## Nino83

And maybe I should have put the definite article in "med bil(en)".


----------



## myšlenka

vthebee said:


> If I am allowed to ask this question in this thread, what word choices would you have replaced?
> Å reise instead of å gå?
> Takk


I can only speak for Norwegian (which is the one you probably are interested in).
_Han kjører til Stockholm i dag.
_
As for the second sentence, it depends on the context but, in general I'd skip the by-phrase and replace _bringe_ with _levere/ta med_ alongside other changes.


----------



## Nino83

myšlenka said:


> I can only speak for Norwegian



And, in general, for "by car", "with my car", "with the car", can I use both "med bil", "med min bil" and "med bilen"?


----------



## myšlenka

Nino83 said:


> And, in general, for "by car", "with my car", "with the car", can I use both "med bil", "med min bil" and "med bilen"?


Or even _med bilen min_, depending on the context.


----------



## Nino83

myšlenka said:


> Or even _med bilen min_, depending on the context.



If the context is similar to that of the sentence, for example "he arrived here by car", it's better to say "hon ankom her med bil" or "med bilen"?


----------



## raumar

"Han kom hit med bil" is better in that case. If you write "med bilen", it means that he arrived in a specific car.

By the way, "han går med bil" (from your first post) means "he walks by car".


----------



## Nino83

raumar said:


> "Han kom hit med bil" is better in that case. If you write "med bilen", it means that he arrived in a specific car.
> 
> By the way, "han går med bil" (from your first post) means "he walks by car".



Thank you, raumar.
Yes, about "gå" I was told the same thing in a similar topic in the German forum. 
I didn't use the verb "drive" because I wanted to put three different adverbs (manner, place, time) in the same sentence and I picked up the first verb in the dictionary but with that verb the sentence doesn't make sense.


----------

